# Snow Plow Rates In Delaware



## tristatediv (Nov 15, 2012)

*We just are getting into the snow plow business and can't determine what is the best way of pricing; per hour or per push. Don't usually get heavy snow in Delaware but we are expecting a bad winter..... *


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Don't know about DE rates, but you should have prices figured out for hourly, per push, and seasonal for all bids. Different customers will ask for all different pricing structures.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The DELDOT site has a chart of the average prices for residential snow removal. Look under the civic association reimbursement link.


----------



## tristatediv (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks Basher I got it off the website....Big Help!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

"Expecting a bad winter"..... Famous last words.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Remember 
Those numbers are for 4" or better storm.
do not include salt
are based off an average
Commercial rates are higher.
you need to make your money off your average snowfall. Rates in Wilmington,DE don't compare with rates in Snowfall, MN. For example while you may pay the same for equipment if you push 1/3 the snow your equipment costs per inch are way higher.


----------



## DeSnowman (Jan 13, 2012)

*Delaware plow prices*

I charge 125 an hour per truck. Both trucks have Western pro plus 8Ft plows. 
Salt spreading is 225 per ton.


----------



## Nursemylawn (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi DE Snow Veterans,
Can anyone tell what are the hourly rates now? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## DeSnowman (Jan 13, 2012)

Nursemylawn said:


> Hi DE Snow Veterans,
> Can anyone tell what are the hourly rates now?
> Thanks in advance!


We plow commercial properties and we charge 125.00 an hour and base our contracts of of that number and the time it would take to clear the property.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

With how little snow de gets you guys should be banging people


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

Depends on the job... I try to average 135 shooting for 150. (easy math per minute... 2.5/m) But really it's not a time thing...
And yea, the deldot thing is different... gotta invoice a certain way, each day, etc.
Hey Desnowman - I just moved do N. Dover. Maybe I'll see you in passing.


----------



## Nursemylawn (Oct 18, 2016)

gasjr4wd said:


> Depends on the job... I try to average 135 shooting for 150. (easy math per minute... 2.5/m) But really it's not a time thing...
> And yea, the deldot thing is different... gotta invoice a certain way, each day, etc.
> Hey Desnowman - I just moved do N. Dover. Maybe I'll see you in passing.


Gasjr4wd,
Welcome to Dover! Are you planning to do snow removal in Dover as well?


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

DeSnowman said:


> *Delaware plow prices*
> 
> I charge 125 an hour per truck. Both trucks have Western pro plus 8Ft plows.
> Salt spreading is 225 per ton.


What can you get salt for down there if you buy bulk?


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

Nursemylawn said:


> Gasjr4wd,
> Welcome to Dover! Are you planning to do snow removal in Dover as well?


Wasn't really planning on it... but if something comes up. I do foresee a time when I give up my hour away clients... and with all these houses being built right near me now...
I'm really more closer to Cheswold.


----------



## Nursemylawn (Oct 18, 2016)

gasjr4wd said:


> Wasn't really planning on it... but if something comes up. I do foresee a time when I give up my hour away clients... and with all these houses being built right near me now...
> I'm really more closer to Cheswold.


Call me if it snows a lot and you needed help.. I'll we do the same.. Since we are neighbors..
3025269571


----------

